# Spare parts for Barista pro



## highlander317 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi All,
I'm looking around for some spare parts for my Barista pro,
1. Grouphead gasket 2. Small o ring between the grouphead and the spouts, mine has perished and almost non existant.

I've looked at the normal places, ebay,amazon and coffeesparesdirect but they don't seem to mention the Pro in the specs, is the gasket one size for all 54mm machines?
I've resulted in buying an o ring pack from amazon, but where does everyone else buy their spares from? Sage themselves don't have anything listed under the Pro, but do for other models, just don't want to buy stuff that isn't the right fit.

Cheers in advance

Lee


----------



## Fahed2000 (6 mo ago)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but when I looked for spare parts for my barista express most sellers listed them as compatible with the pro 878.
Breville Espresso Machine Steam Ring Seal - SP0001474 BES860/02.6 as an example link


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It appears to be a universal component.


----------



## Southerscale (5 mo ago)

I have a Barista Express model leaking like a sieve , it was bought broken but being quite handy and after much trawling the internet found the solution to my problem of it not being fit for purpose . A common fault seems to be at the end of the solenoid block there is a elbow joint made out of plastic. Heat and water flow seem to turn it into a cheese like structure that fails and it sprays water everywhere. You cannot buy the part for love nor money anywhere in the world apart from buying the whole solenoid block for £115. To get around this problem buy this part High Temperature,Food Grade Push in Fittings Elbow Male Stud bspp, Air, Steam | eBay. Snip off the end of the 4mm pipe after winding the threaded part into the solenoid. You have to remove a small spigot in the solenoid first, then push the pipe in for it to grip.

The fitting seems to be 1/8th BSP remember BSP sizes are bigger than they state look up online. A quick calliper will give you a bout 9.7 mm as its metric equivalent


----------

